# Cinematic Mod 10.90 released



## Argead (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Cinematic Mod für HL2 ist jetzt in Version 10.90 verfügbar.
Hier gibt es neue Screenshots.
Der Download ist aktuell über Rapidshare und per Torrent möglich.

Quelle: Home of FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die News 
Ich werde demnächst nochmal HL2 mit Cinematic Mod durchspielen.
Einfach unglaublich wie Atmosphäre aufkommt 
Hab damals mit ner Geforce 4 ti 128MB HL2 in 1024x768, alles auf Mittel gespielt.


----------



## 3-way (24. Oktober 2010)

sehr nice! Freu mich schon das in FullHD zu genießen! Allerdings wirds für valve höchste Zeit für ein neues Half-Life. Wär schade wenn die Serie abstirbt.


----------



## Low (24. Oktober 2010)

Hammer Hammer hammer, danke für die news


----------



## Arkogei (24. Oktober 2010)

Werde ich mir dann auch mal holen. Muss man eigentlich HL 1 gespielt haben um die Story von HL2 zu verstehen? Ich warte immer noch auf Black Mesa, damit ich Half Life 2 endlich mal anfangen kann.


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Oktober 2010)

Arkogei schrieb:


> Werde ich mir dann auch mal holen. Muss man eigentlich HL 1 gespielt haben um die Story von HL2 zu verstehen? Ich warte immer noch auf Black Mesa, damit ich Half Life 2 endlich mal anfangen kann.



Hi,
Du musst HL1 nicht gespielt haben aber es ist um Welten besser wenn dus getan hast.
Glaub mir es lohnt sich, auch HL1 ist ein super Spiel was man gespielt haben muss.
Die Addons wie Blue Shift oder Opposing Force sind nur nebensächlich aber sind auch nett.


----------



## Arkogei (24. Oktober 2010)

Dann werde ich Black Mesa warten (hoffentlich kommts bald raus). Aber es ist ja nicht so, dass ich einen Mangel an Spielen hab, die ich noch nicht durch hab.


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Oktober 2010)

Spiel doch ersma Teil 1 durch 
Wenn du den Mod Black Mesa meinst würde ich umso mehr HL1 vorher spielen gerade da ist es wichtig das du Teil 1 gespielt hast.


----------



## Arkogei (24. Oktober 2010)

Ist Black Mesa nicht Teil 1, bloß mit der Source Engine?


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Oktober 2010)

Wat ?
Black Mesa ist diese Forschungsanstalt...
Es gibt aber auch einen HL2 Mod names "Black Mesa".
Tu mir einen Gefallen und geh aus dem Internet raus bzw fange mit HL1 an


----------



## Argead (24. Oktober 2010)

Black Mesa: A Half-Life 2 modification

Black Mesa ist  HL mit ner modernen Source Engine. Wenn es denn mal fertig wird .....


----------



## Arkogei (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich meine die HL2 Mod Black Mesa, die meines Wissens nach inhaltlich dem ersten HL enstspricht und bei der die Grafik und noch ein paar Sachen verbessert wurden. 
Wieso soll ich aus dem Internet raus?


----------



## -Chefkoch- (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die News. Gleich mal ziehen^^


----------



## kL| (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiel grade HL2 mit Cm 10.40 und irgendwie ist das schon ziehmlich komisch. Alles ist so dunkel, dass man die Taschenlampe braucht( bei max. Helligkeit in den Settings). Abschnitte die original am Tag spielen sind jetzt nachts und und und.


----------



## butter_milch (25. Oktober 2010)

In meinen Augen ist dies die beste Mod welche jemals gemacht wurde. Was Fakefactory hier schafft ist unglaublich.


----------



## krauthead (25. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht den auf einmal alyx aus? 
da war das lima model ja schöner.

aber sonst freu ich mich dass endlich 10.90 erschienen ist 

und danke für die news.


----------



## jackdan2405 (25. Oktober 2010)

krauthead schrieb:


> wie sieht den auf einmal alyx aus?
> da war das lima model ja schöner.



Das ist nicht Alyx, sondern ein weiteres Model für Dr. Mossman!

Auszug aus dem Change-Log: "Added one more HD Mossman variation"

Dachte ich mir aber auf dem ersten Blick auch^^


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Oktober 2010)

Cool danke für die Info.
Torrent läuft bei mir mit Fullspeed und jede Menge Quellen, so macht das Spaß )


----------



## Berserkervmax (25. Oktober 2010)

*Achtung: Sollte die Mod beim Starten einen Crash produzieren, dann spielt sie ohne laufendes STEAM. *  Sieht so aus, als hätte VALVES aktuelle Overlay-Funktion ein paar  Probleme mit der CM. Also zum umgehen dieses Fehlers vor dem Start von  CM10.90 STEAM komplett beenden. Die Mod läuft auch ohne STEAM-Client.

Aus dem 3D Forum

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=494278&highlight=cinematic


----------



## Rizzard (25. Oktober 2010)

Wieviele CM-Versionen sollen da eigentlich noch kommen.
Ich kann doch das Game nicht schon wieder durchzocken.

Hab das letzte mit der normalen CM10 gezockt.

Ich wart am besten bis CM13 und fang dann nochmal von vorn an.
Ach ja, ich finde HL2 wird überbewertet.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ui lecker schon lange drauf gewatet. Jetzt ist des auch noch Top über Torrent zu downloaden.
Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten die neue Mod zu zocken.


----------



## Argead (25. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Seite habe ich übrigens noch was schönes gefunden:


> Todo: Valve-style HD-Alyx. I'll wait for the enhanced EP3 model to work with.



Weiß Fakefactory etwas dass wir noch nicht wissen.


----------



## demanio (25. Oktober 2010)

kL| schrieb:


> Ich spiel grade HL2 mit Cm 10.40 und irgendwie ist das schon ziehmlich komisch. Alles ist so dunkel, dass man die Taschenlampe braucht( bei max. Helligkeit in den Settings). Abschnitte die original am Tag spielen sind jetzt nachts und und und.


Das die Buggyfahrt am Strand bei Nacht ist ist optional, guck in die Readme da steht beschrieben wie du das ändern kannst das wieder Tag ist.

Edit: Zum Punkt zu dunkel: Deaktivier im Konfigurator die Option "Optimierte Gammakurve" dann könnte es besser sein.


----------



## Low (25. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich finde HL2 wird überbewertet.



Ja, und auch nein.
Story technisch finde ICH es schon überbewertet. Soviele Fragen !
Am Ende von HL1 steht man im Zug und in HL2 kontrollieren die Combine alles. Achja...wenn ich jetzt alle fragen zu der Story hätte würde ich noch in 10 Jahren schreiben.


----------



## kL| (25. Oktober 2010)

demanio schrieb:


> Edit: Zum Punkt zu dunkel: Deaktivier im Konfigurator die Option "Optimierte Gammakurve" dann könnte es besser sein.



Hat funktioniert. Danke!


----------



## Namaker (26. Oktober 2010)

Thx für die News! Werd ich dann mit dem 10.11er WHQL und hoffentlich beseitigtem Banding ausprobieren.


----------



## cookiebrandt (26. Oktober 2010)

kL| schrieb:


> Hat funktioniert. Danke!



Und ich hab's jetzt so dunkel durchgezockt


----------



## Arkogei (29. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein, dass es jetzt wengier Alyx Models gibt? Gab davor doch auch noch das "Valve HD Model" oder so.


----------

